# Runs Great!



## markba633csi (May 25, 2021)

I can't think of a more meaningless description for a lathe.  Completely worn out and clapped out but the spindle turns just fine,  therefore it runs great!
LOL  
-Mark


----------



## TCSmith (May 25, 2021)

I hear similar stories about vehicles as well!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 25, 2021)

The Hydrostream in my avitar runs great, but the boat needs a transom.


----------



## Janderso (May 25, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I can't think of a more meaningless description for a lathe.  Completely worn out and clapped out but the spindle turns just fine,  therefore it runs great!
> LOL
> -Mark


I saw a Craigslist add last week for a clapped out machine. Said, condition-excellent ????
It's pretty meaningless.


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2021)

Just like “it ran good before we put it in storage”, huh?


----------



## Braeden P (May 25, 2021)

"1930s lathe, I'm the first owner"


----------



## derfatdutchman (May 25, 2021)

When I was looking for a milling machine, every clapped out, worn out, rusted fast, and just plain broke mill I looked out was described as "run great".


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2021)

It seems to be the machine equivalent to “ only driven to church on Sunday”.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 25, 2021)

Some people just don't know, and some are sharks. I could never sell anything without full disclosure. It's just not worth it to me.


----------



## Ultradog MN (May 25, 2021)

I played around with tractors for a long time.
The saying there was "ran when parked".


----------



## Nogoingback (May 25, 2021)

Well, at least it's possible that it's a true statement.


----------



## Doug Gray (May 25, 2021)

I like radial arm saw adds, where the saw has been left outside so that the wooden table is completely gone...... works great












						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2021)

To me this was up there as the most recent penultimate:









						Crazy "Watchmaker's flex head hammers"
					

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265160855056?hash=item3dbcd18e10:g:vREAAOSwc0FglciX




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## 682bear (May 25, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> To me this was up there as the most recent penultimate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent that seller a message explaining what those were actually used for, along with a screenshot of an identical set priced at $19...

I told him a used set 'may' bring $10... he replied with 'Thank you!'...

The next day, he offered them to me for $35...?! I guess he didn't believe me...

That ad is still up... they haven't sold yet... anybody surprised?

-Bear


----------



## C-Bag (May 26, 2021)

682bear said:


> I sent that seller a message explaining what those were actually used for, along with a screenshot of an identical set priced at $19...
> 
> I told him a used set 'may' bring $10... he replied with 'Thank you!'...
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wish people were like cars, where you could pop the hood and see what’s going on in there. I guess I’m not surprised but sometimes I wish I was.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 26, 2021)

TCSmith said:


> I hear similar stories about vehicles as well!


Yes and around here it ALWAYS come with the sentence......."It was an old uncle's car and he was the first owner" or "The owner was an old lady". So first of the clutch is shot because the older we get the more hard of hearing we get, and no offence here to the members here who have hearing problems, we all get there sooner or later. And another thing that is suggested then is that the older people were the only ones with a bit of money because they are the only ones who could afford new cars???


----------



## matthewsx (May 26, 2021)

Disassembled for your convenience...........


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 26, 2021)

If the ad says:  " it needs some TLC"., it actually means it was totally neglected, left outside to rust. etc.


----------



## C-Bag (May 26, 2021)

But you forgot my least favorite word in the English language, “just”. It JUST needs a little TLC, or JUST a bit of cleaning as the rust is JUST surface rust. Good thing it wasn’t internal rust! Then you’d JUST be screwed.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 26, 2021)

My wife says that to me all the time when she wants something done.   She'll
dream up some project for me and then explain that I "just" need to do such and such.
Whenever I hear that one, I know I'm in for a big project!


----------



## hman (May 27, 2021)

Ken from ontario said:


> If the ad says:  " it needs some TLC"., it actually means it was totally neglected, left outside to rust. etc.


TLC = Totally Lousy Condition


----------



## vtcnc (May 27, 2021)

My son sold his car to a kid last year. 1999 Toyota Camry. Lots of miles. Had a tick in the engine, a/c was on its way out, an engine light on. Was going to run out of inspection in a month and he had saved up some money to buy a used car.

Literally listed all of the problems in the Craigslist ad and the reason for selling. Make an offer. Buyer accepts the condition of the car in as-is condition. I think he sold it for $700.

Buyer shows up, drives it. Hey, while you are out driving it, listen for the tick, OK? We go over all of the problems again. Hey, let me lift the hood up so you can listen to it while its running. Hear that tick? Yada yada.

Here is the thing, the car ran great for the condition it was in. LOL.

He called asking for his money back about two weeks later. Cars are money pits no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Doug Gray (May 27, 2021)

I wonder what would happen if you ask to see this saw cut?


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 27, 2021)

Doug Gray said:


> I wonder what would happen if you ask to see this saw cut?
> 
> View attachment 367364


I've seen those RA Saws given away for free and the sad thing is, there is not much interest in them,  every once in a while you see a dreamer asks something like $700 for one.


----------



## TCSmith (May 27, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> My wife says that to me all the time when she wants something done.   She'll
> dream up some project for me and then explain that I "just" need to do such and such.
> Whenever I hear that one, I know I'm in for a big project!


And then comes the "I can't believe you aren't done with that yet" or "Your still working at that?"   Like these things get accomplished with F.M. (F-ing Magic)


----------



## hman (May 27, 2021)

Ken from ontario said:


> I've seen those RA Saws given away for free and the sad thing is, there is not much interest in them,  every once in a while you see a dreamer asks something like $700 for one.


What I find amusing is the offerings of ShopSmith tools in the local Craigslist, at prices like $1500.00.  A new optimist seems to appear every 6 months or so.  Last I looked, actual sales of Shopsmiths came in well under $500 - some as low as $150.


----------

